# LOST COMMUNICATION C0186 C0196 U0100 U0140 U0126 U0125



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Honestly that screams EBCM failure. Or the terminals to the EBCM are corroded.

Lost communication with ECM? I mean then It wouldn’t even start or you would not be able to pull codes from the EBCM.

Make sure you do the negative battery cable as that can cause issues like this.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

He’s already replaced the negative battery cable.

I had U0100 a few weeks ago and no cranking. The issue was my wiring harness was chewed through by an animal. I’m not saying this is your issue but just do a thorough check of your wiring on the driver side engine bay and also under the car.


----------

